
NY Times Claims Elon Musk Breaks CEO Pay Record - confiscate
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/news/elon-musk-breaks-ceo-pay-record-5016546/
======
confiscate
in reality he is getting paid minimum wage. He only gets stock if he hits
milestones that are set impossibly high

~~~
sieabahlpark
But muh stock value = money value

If he sold 100% of his stock like he was cashing out TSLA wouldn't be worth as
much.

